# Best sound setting for the onkyo TX-SR876



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

just wondering what setting should i use?

direct? pure audio? thx?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

It depends on what you're listening to and why. Music? Movies? Most accurate sound? Most entertaining sound?

In general, it's best to try each in your environment and use the one you like.


----------

